# Finished another batch of decoys-magnum divers!



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

Hey guys, just finished a batch of diver decoys today. A good buddy gave me a batch of plastic heads last year so I've been working expand my diver spread-this is the last of the magnum heads along with a few standards.





































Also I've been working on a way to run my diver longlines without having to clip and unclip the decoys each hunt-I came up with this box setup that lets me feed the whole longline over the side of the boat and back in without taking the decoys off the line. So far no tangles, hopefully it will work in the long run!


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

Those look sweet, what do you make the body out of? I'm thinking of doing some and just wanted to know the cost savings?


----------



## gander311 (Dec 23, 2008)

Nice work. i like the chunky Restle coating look. 


In regards to making your own decoys to save money, I have this advice. I have made around 100 decoys of different fashions, and if you figure your material costs, and even begin to factor in your time, then making decoys is not a cheap way to build your spread. However, if you want to do it for the reward and satisfaction of hunting over your own work, then go for it. It's a blast.


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

Hoghunter-if you are looking to save money probably the best thing to do is buy a bunch of crapper decoys from yard sales and KSL and repaint them into divers. The bodies on these are made from 2 layers of 2" blue insulation foam glued together, then shaped with a drywall rasp. Then I coat them with waterproof wood glue and roll them in sawdust-2 layers. These didn't cost much because I managed to scavenge the foam for the bodies, a buddy gave me the heads and I already had the rest of the materials. 

Gander-thanks, I have made these both with restle and burlap and I personally prefer the restle coat. Much less time consuming than burlap and I like the way they look when they're finished, but I would say that in the long run burlap probably makes a harder shell over the foam.


----------

